# Funcion condicional "si" encadenada



## sanriver12 (Apr 14, 2011)

ESTE ES EL ENUNCIADO DE MI PROBLEMA:







La pregunta *Cuál es el valor total de subsisio a cancelar al empleado? Solución 2* 
la resolvi asi:  =SI(Y(B3<G9;B9>1;O(B8=G4;B8=B20));B3+B9*B10;B3)

pero no se resolverla usando solo la funcion "si" encadenada: *Cuál es el valor total de subsisio a cancelar al empleado? Solución 1*

alguien me puede ayudar? gracias


----------



## sanriver12 (Apr 14, 2011)

ya lo resolvi asi:

=SI(B3<G9;SI(B9>1;SI(B8=G4;B3+B9*B10;SI(B8=G5;B3+B9*B10;B3))))

si tengo algun error, dejenme saber de todas formas.


----------

